# Need help with older Aristo FA?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Two questions: first, how to remove the shell? There are 4 small screws , 2 near each of the trucks, on each outer side. Do these all come out? These are rusted and I don't want to break something. Secondly, operation of the smoke unit...older, I guess rectangular unit. No apparent power to the plug. Put 12v directly to the board, fan worked, unit smoked. The large round exhaust fan on top, there's a blade sitting there, but no motor. Is there supposed to be a motor driven fan there? What does it do? Yes, I bought the unit used. Want to tear it down and do major service, lube etc. Motors work, lights work. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, after some prying, I got the shell off O.K. There apparently is no additional fan in this version so I don't know what the age is. The Aristo site shows an exploded view and has the additional rear fan and tube.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The newer fan and heater self contained Aristo smoke unit will fit in the old loco, all you need is track power as this unit has a diode bridge and a dc to dc converter to operate. 

Perhaps someone changed out the old unit with the newer version. 

There are 2 FA diagrams on the Aristo site, one for old and one for the newer units.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't always know how a engine I have never taken apart does come apart..I just take my time and document for the next time.

As far as smokers on diesels..never run them...black smoke good...white smoke bad..untill they come out with black smoke..no smoke.

IMHO
Bubba


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, after some research, I discovered this is the newer self contained unit.......which is now working. Just required a good cleaning of the contacts. The rear switch circuit board was a dead giveaway. After removing it, it is printed with the words 'new smoke'.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The older smoke unit used the fan to push the smoke out. It was a neat idea, but the smoke unit was still just a whispy tail of smoke. The new smoke unit is more appropriate for an ALCO locomotive, but as Bubba said, the smoke isn't black.


----------

